# Neighbor's Complaining about my lawncare noise



## PLOmaha

Hi all, my neighbor has been riding my *** about me cutting the lawn so often (twice a week). Since Covid he has been working from his home office, which is facing my side of the house. I can understand his frustration, both of my mowers aren't exactly quiet. And to add insult to injury, I have a Stihl gas powered trimmer, followed up by a Ryobi 18V electric leaf blower. The noise gets amplified when I am between the 2 houses. Which has caused him to storm out of his house waving his hands asking me to not cut my lawn so often.

I suggested I could cut the lawn outside of office hours. That worked for a bit, but on Friday I spent all day cutting, dethatching (SunJoe electric dethatcher), leaf blowing the clippings, and cutting again to suck up the debris finishing at 9PM. He came out at 9 shaking and started yelling "enough!!" "enough!!!!" "Please stop!!!!!"

I'm not breaking any noise bylaws for my neighborhood, so I don't think it's really my problem. But nevertheless I would prefer not to get into a war with this neighbor as I don't think either us will be moving any time soon.

I have considered options such as

1. Suggesting he a buy noise cancelling headset for work. (The Apple Airpod pro's that I use are amazingly effective)
2. Make some sort of schedule with him, or texting him a headsup on days I need to cut.
3. Not give a shit and continue to antagonize him.
4. Switch to electric

I want to get serious about a low HOC, which will require even more mowing. So if I did switch to electric I would be looking for an electric cylinder mower. It would be nice to do my stress relieving hobby without the stress of him freaking out at me.

I'm open to any and all suggestions!


----------



## Amoo316

I mean, you kind of only have 2 options here IMO:

1. Talk to the guy and try to come to some understanding about a schedule or something, but at the end of the day, you have the right to be out in your lawn making noise during the middle of the day.

2. Say screw it and do your thing.

I'm fortunate as I live in a "know all the neighbors and we all hang out" kind of place. I realize a LOT of people on this forum don't have that luxury. At the end of the day, I would make a few efforts to try be friendly and see if you can come to a compromise. If the guy is just unreasonable, or unrealistic, I certainly wouldn't go adjusting every tool and my entire schedule just to fit the needs of somebody not willing to meet me half way.

It's also unfathomable to me to live in these tightly packed neighborhoods and not know your direct neighbors, but I digress. When i was in the military and had to live in suburbia, I at least made the effort to meet and be friends with my direct neighbors. Just that little effort always went a long ways when I was doing awkward things at odd hours. I get some people are just unreasonable, but most aren't.


----------



## Thick n Dense

Working from home I understand his viewpoint.

Typically, in my neighborhood mowing stops close to bedtime for kids. Not adults. This is usually around 7-730.

When the compaines come by to mow, i usually walk out of my office and finish the call in a different room or take a break. 
I know theyll be gone in 30 minutes or so.

With your story, its sounds like you made noise all day long so that theres no relief.

Id recommend not doing it all in one day. Try to break it up so after an hour of so the noise is gone and he can go back into his office.

Im sensitive to noise and cant focus when theres a constant distraction so I get his point of view.


----------



## wiread

If I had to listen to gas powered lawn care stuff all day I'd probably say enough too.


----------



## TheCutShop

Does he keep his windows open?

Make friends with him. People have more patience with friends. Is he involved with his lawn. Do him a favor or two, it will go a long ways. (I usually mix up extra selective herb and spray weeds for neighbors) If he knows your goals for the lawn he will be expecting you to mow all the time and might make it better.

If none of that works he can pound sand. Good thing for all those who say "enough" must have an ordinance violation to do anything.

Barking dogs on the other hand have ordnance's written about the noise and can be dealt with.


----------



## jha4aamu

Im assuming your lawn care day until 9p was a one time thing? The dethatching isnt part of a weekly lawn care routine and maybe explain that to him.

And honestly, cutting 1500sq ft 2x per week isnt alot of time to listen to lawn equipment. Imo, i would tell him (politely) to suck it up and maybe go buy some noise cancelling headphones if noise bothers him. If you arent cutting at odd hours, or violating the noise ordinance, I dont think you should do anything different


----------



## gooodawgs

It depends on the neighborhood and how close the homes are. If you're on less than an acre lot, I think any mowing or blowing at 9 pm is extremely rude and inconsiderate. I'd do the major lawn work on weekends and save weekdays for mowing before 730 (kids bedtime as mentioned above).


----------



## Chuuurles

My GM1600 was way way quieter than any gas rotary mower FWIW.


----------



## Ware

@PLOmaha I moved this to General Discussion.


----------



## Shizzlestix66

It's your yard. So long as your cutting during normal hours I wouldn't worry. I work 3rd shift and the neighbors on both sides of me are retired and cut their grass during the weekdays while I'm trying to sleep. I might wake up every now and then but I dont get upset. It's their yard their business.


----------



## ShadowGuy

Another suggestion could be to time your mowing to when other neighbors are mowing/having their lawn mowed. I would bet between other adjacent neighbors, you will have plenty of options in timing, and two mowers isn't anymore loud than one.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Your neighbor has to have a down time durning the day. If not that's his problem to solve. I would never have the nerve to tell someone not to mow their lawn at a reasonable time durning the day.

Tell you the truth….. your being the nice guy to accommodate him and his time frame. If I worked at home and there was a lot of noise outside, I'd buy noise canceling headphones. It would be my problem to fix, not your problem


----------



## NJ-lawn

NJ-lawn said:


> Your neighbor has to have a down time durning the day. If not that's his problem to solve. I would never have the nerve to tell someone not to mow their lawn at a reasonable time durning the day. Here in NJ where I live (the Soprano state) if I told my neighbor not to mow his lawn he'd tell me to go "F#ck" myself. Lol and I wouldn't blame him.
> 
> Tell you the truth….. your being the nice guy to accommodate him and his time frame. If I worked at home and there was a lot of noise outside, I'd buy noise canceling headphones. It would be my problem to fix, not your problem


----------



## FATC1TY

Some people will complain about anything. Give into unreasonable requests, and he will be complaining that you make too much noise on Saturday morning when he's trying to sleep in.

I'd be friendly, and not mow around dusk or dawn, but the rest of the time? Make your chores work for your time frame. He can go to the other side of the house, go for a car ride, or invest in noise cancelling equipment or better insulation for his home if it's such a big deal.

If he continues to complain, cut even more, atleast your lawn will benefit from it if he isn't going to be cordial about it.


----------



## MasterMech

I have to admit, as much as I love the equipment, I find myself getting annoyed but the near constant drone of lawn tractors in the neighborhood. Especially when you hear that one guy, that likes to mow his 3ft strip the short way and turns the blades on/off for every pass...... But I digress.

If you aren't violating any noise ordinances, it's not your problem to solve. My one neighbor made a comment not long after we moved in about me mowing 3x in one week. 30 days later there were no questions on why I'd done what I'd done. :mrgreen:


----------



## Thick n Dense

Im confused why you blew the dethatched clippings then mowed them up?
Why didnt you just mow them up?
Seems like an unneeded step to save noise.

I dont think its unreasonable to mow on day 1, then dethatch and mow to pick up on day 2. 
Theres no strategic advantage to do it all in the same day.

Construction in my neighborhood is driving me insane. I feel my house shake from the concrete busting like im on a boat.


----------



## Factor

Everyone is stressed out. No one is relaxed right now. I mean it is a global pandemic. People are worried about getting sick. Kids getting sick. I think we forget most people don't even care to cut their grass once a week or once every 2 weeks. He most likely does not see you as even normal. Not to be cliche but he thinks you are a lawn care nut… The other thing is he is stuck at home with his wife and kids assuming he has kids and a wife. Has to work in his spare bedroom. Kids yelling wife complaining and you just mowing away over there all the time.

Think if he played like music you hated for like 3 or 4 hours twice a week.

More to life than grass. Love you neighbor as yourself.

Offer to cut his grass once a month. :bandit:


----------



## 7824

With 1,500 sqft, you shouldn't be running equipment very long, maybe 30 minutes to trim, cut, and blow. Something doesn't add up.

I think 9pm is too late to be mowing if houses are close together. Around here, people wrap it up and finish the next day when its dinner time for most folks.....and the houses are 300 feet apart. The lawn companies always shut it down at 7pm on the dot if they are working late.


----------



## wiseowl

https://www.amazon.com/Marpac-Classic-White-Noise-Machine/dp/B00HD0ELFK/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=white+noise+machine+yogasleep&qid=1629264547&sprefix=white+noiae+machine&sr=8-3

These are great buy him one as a present, can confirm I hear nothing when I drown out my Southern California neighbors.


----------



## massgrass

I've lived next to someone like this for almost 20 years. Initially I let it go, but over time they just became more emboldened and make strange accusations and try to dictate what I do on my property. I'm done and don't speak to them unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Phids

I guess a surefire way of not offending him is by mowing at the exact time he's outside mowing his own lawn.


----------



## PLOmaha

Thick n Dense said:


> Im confused why you blew the dethatched clippings then mowed them up?
> Why didnt you just mow them up?
> Seems like an unneeded step to save noise.
> 
> I dont think its unreasonable to mow on day 1, then dethatch and mow to pick up on day 2.
> Theres no strategic advantage to do it all in the same day.
> 
> Construction in my neighborhood is driving me insane. I feel my house shake from the concrete busting like im on a boat.


It was a lot of volume. I blew as much as I could into piles then mowed the rest when I got home that night. I was trying to finish it on Friday so I could get to the city garden waste depot on Saturday morning, the only time it's open.


----------



## PLOmaha

Phids said:


> I guess a surefire way of not offending him is by mowing at the exact time he's outside mowing his own lawn.


Ha good idea, except he lets his lawn go dormant and cuts monthly. (Along with most of the other yards in this city). About 15 years ago we had severe watering restrictions in place, and ever since then there has been no shame to let your lawn go brown in the summer.


----------



## PLOmaha

massgrass said:


> I've lived next to someone like this for almost 20 years. Initially I let it go, but over time they just became more emboldened and make strange accusations and try to dictate what I do on my property. I'm done and don't speak to them unless I absolutely have to.


Ugh yeah. I want to be careful how accommodating I am as I might be setting precedent for many years.


----------



## PLOmaha

TheCutShop said:


> DDo him a favor or two, it will go a long ways. (I usually mix up extra selective herb and spray weeds for neighbors)


That would be a good idea, except most herbicides are banned here, and the culture is very environmentally friendly. He would completely flip out if he saw me with my respirator on spraying his lawn! And would have a legitimate call to make to the bylaw officer. (Because I asked him when I first moved here if he wouldn't mind me spraying his section of the lawn dividing our houses)


----------



## PLOmaha

gooodawgs said:


> It depends on the neighborhood and how close the homes are. If you're on less than an acre lot, I think any mowing or blowing at 9 pm is extremely rude and inconsiderate. I'd do the major lawn work on weekends and save weekdays for mowing before 730 (kids bedtime as mentioned above).


Good point for sure, 9PM was late. Will plan better next time I'm doing a project.


----------



## Falcon64

I spray insecticide for both my neighbors and the kids love to roll around in our backyard, So they tolerate my shenanigans. Dirt bikes, drag cars, and my dd is not the quietest. But I have a self imposed hard stop of 9:00 pm for anything outside of a drill.


----------



## Factor

PLOmaha said:


> he lets his lawn go dormant and cuts monthly. (Along with most of the other yards in this city)


As I suspected..

The all quiet curfew where I live is 10pm. No one does yard work in the dark at 9pm..


----------



## SeanBB

learningeveryday said:


> With 1,500 sqft, you shouldn't be running equipment very long, maybe 30 minutes to trim, cut, and blow. Something doesn't add up.
> 
> I think 9pm is too late to be mowing if houses are close together. Around here, people wrap it up and finish the next day when its dinner time for most folks.....and the houses are 300 feet apart. The lawn companies always shut it down at 7pm on the dot if they are working late.


Agreed, I can mow my 4-500ft lawn,trim and edge in 10-15minutes. I don't understand why this was an all day event.

You could also go to a manual reel. They cut decent and are dead quiet. Just an idea.


----------



## FATC1TY

Do you also avoid lights in your backyard for the neighbors? Avoid buying a pleasure vehicle like a loud car/truck or motorcycle?

What about pressure washing?

I remember a neighbor down the street getting on social media to complain about a neighbor getting a new roof and that the roofers were too loud while they wanted to sleep in.

The entitlement is strong in our world, it's one thing to be thoughtful, it's another to completely refrain or alter your life to the point you can't do things you want because someone doesn't agree with it.

Don't shoot fireworks past the dates and times for your area. It's rude. That's obvious. Don't mow and blow when folks may be going to be at dark. It's rude.

Don't crank up your stereos and play your favorite tunes so you can hear there down at the end of the street.

But if we all got up and shook a fist at the ups guy for interrupting a nap because the dog barked, or the neighbor who needed to mow late because his plate is full, and he's trying to keep it together, then leave it alone and find something better to do.


----------



## Ware

FATC1TY said:


> ...Don't crank up your stereos and play your favorite tunes so you can hear there down at the end of the street...


I smiled when I read this because I saw this comment on a Tyler Childers music video today. :lol:


----------



## Phids

FATC1TY said:


> Do you also avoid lights in your backyard for the neighbors? Avoid buying a pleasure vehicle like a loud car/truck or motorcycle?


Funny you say that, because I could see situations in which each of those could be annoying nuisances. I would personally find it very annoying having a neighbor with a loud truck/motorcycle who's gunning it every day because they're infringing on my peace and quiet. They're basically announcing themselves to the neighborhood, which is just plain rude. Mowing your lawn is different because it's an activity that all neighbors share in, so it's a necessary activity. However, if I had a neighbor who was mowing every day, it would probably be annoying to me as well.


----------



## Slim 1938

My 2 neighbors are brothers and they have a lawn mowing business so at least one of us if not all are mowing daily.


----------



## FATC1TY

Phids said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you also avoid lights in your backyard for the neighbors? Avoid buying a pleasure vehicle like a loud car/truck or motorcycle?
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you say that, because I could see situations in which each of those could be annoying nuisances. I would personally find it very annoying having a neighbor with a loud truck/motorcycle who's gunning it every day because they're infringing on my peace and quiet. They're basically announcing themselves to the neighborhood, which is just plain rude. Mowing your lawn is different because it's an activity that all neighbors share in, so it's a necessary activity. However, if I had a neighbor who was mowing every day, it would probably be annoying to me as well.
Click to expand...

I had a neighbor who had his grown son move back in, with an obnoxiously loud exhaust snd he worked 6 days a week, at 530am.

Ask me how I knew, but guess what.. it didn't matter. I stopped focusing on it and moved on. He did too eventually.

All neighbors don't mow, or care to mow.. they are very similar.

One could argue kids playing in their own backyard at night or early morning could be annoying. Or rising up and down the sidewalk infront of their home. Different strokes as they say.


----------



## Phids

FATC1TY said:


> One could argue kids playing in their own backyard at night or early morning could be annoying. Or rising up and down the sidewalk infront of their home. Different strokes as they say.


Yeah, I can can understand your point. My view is just that people shouldn't try to be obnoxious to their neighbors while also accepting some level of incidental annoyance from living in a community.

A few months ago I had a four hour aerator rental from Home Depot, and when I brought it home, I saw my next door neighbor happened to have some friends over and they were sitting out back at that exact time (they don't do this that often). I tried aerating the opposite side of my property where it would cause less noise for them, but beside that there wasn't much I could do. I still feel kind of badly that it happened that way. If I can avoid that kind of thing again I would, but sometimes there's no way around it.


----------



## Falcon64

Phids said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you also avoid lights in your backyard for the neighbors? Avoid buying a pleasure vehicle like a loud car/truck or motorcycle?
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you say that, because I could see situations in which each of those could be annoying nuisances. I would personally find it very annoying having a neighbor with a loud truck/motorcycle who's gunning it every day because they're infringing on my peace and quiet. They're basically announcing themselves to the neighborhood, which is just plain rude. Mowing your lawn is different because it's an activity that all neighbors share in, so it's a necessary activity. However, if I had a neighbor who was mowing every day, it would probably be annoying to me as well.
Click to expand...

I guess I'm lucky then; 20 out of the 40 houses in my neighborhood have at least a classic or a harley. Most guys drive trucks, and three of us have lifts. None of us stomp on them in the neighborhood though.
I thought this was pretty normal especially in the south (NC), until a old guy from Long Island moved down and starting causing problems complaining about every little thing. Thankfully the HOA board shut him down and we convinced him to buy a old K20 to have something to do. Having a conversation with someone can go a long way; also finding common ground will make any kind of neighborly relationship better.


----------



## Amoo316

Falcon64 said:


> I guess I'm lucky then; 20 out of the 40 houses in my neighborhood have at least a classic or a harley. Most guys drive trucks, and three of us have lifts. None of us stomp on them in the neighborhood though.
> I thought this was pretty normal especially in the south (NC), until a old guy from Long Island moved down and starting causing problems complaining about every little thing. Thankfully the HOA board shut him down and we convinced him to buy a old K20 to have something to do. Having a conversation with someone can go a long way; also finding common ground will make any kind of neighborly relationship better.


You're not wrong here. One thing I have been keeping an eye on in this thread is the responses people are giving and where they are located. It's definitely an interesting thought experiment.


----------



## PLOmaha

SeanBB said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, I can mow my 4-500ft lawn,trim and edge in 10-15minutes. I don't understand why this was an all day event.
> 
> You could also go to a manual reel. They cut decent and are dead quiet. Just an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't really an all day afair..... But I'm sure it felt like it to him. In the early afternoon I mowed once, then said "f it, let's scalp it", so mowed again, and then scarified. Then went golfing while I let the clippings and thatch dry on the lawn, then blew and mowed when I got home just before 8. One thing I could have done differently was sharpen my mower blades beforehand. The scalping took a while, slow going, back and forth, and the engine was droning away...
Click to expand...


----------



## MasterMech

Amoo316 said:


> Falcon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm lucky then; 20 out of the 40 houses in my neighborhood have at least a classic or a harley. Most guys drive trucks, and three of us have lifts. None of us stomp on them in the neighborhood though.
> I thought this was pretty normal especially in the south (NC), until a old guy from Long Island moved down and starting causing problems complaining about every little thing. Thankfully the HOA board shut him down and we convinced him to buy a old K20 to have something to do. Having a conversation with someone can go a long way; also finding common ground will make any kind of neighborly relationship better.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not wrong here. One thing I have been keeping an eye on in this thread is the responses people are giving and where they are located. It's definitely an interesting thought experiment.
Click to expand...

Like not mowing at night? Some areas, that's your best option. It's brutally humid in the mornings here, blazing during the days, and yeah, everybody mows right up until dark in my 'hood unless it's a commercial service.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

While I agree with trying to be a good neighbor.....feeding into entitled self-righteous 'fragile' people only encourages them to demand more from you.

Having said that, exercise restraint as I would saying yard work at 8 and 9 PM would annoy me as well if done all day.


----------



## Amoo316

MasterMech said:


> Like not mowing at night? Some areas, that's your best option. It's brutally humid in the mornings here, blazing during the days, and yeah, everybody mows right up until dark in my 'hood unless it's a commercial service.


Everybody in my "neighborhood" mows at dawn or dusk. I'm the only crazy bastard out there when it's 100deg mowing at 2pm.


----------



## PLOmaha

DFW_Zoysia said:


> While I agree with trying to be a good neighbor.....feeding into entitled self-righteous 'fragile' people only encourages them to demand more from you.
> 
> Having said that, exercise restraint as I would saying yard work at 8 and 9 PM would annoy me as well if done all day.


Well said


----------



## PLOmaha

I had originally posted this in the Equipment forum.... as one option I was considering was switching to battery reel. Not just to get my neighbour off my back, but also because my Jacobsen PGM22 is a bit of a beast to navigate with my small yard and nooks and crannies. The Allett website quotes 86db for their Liberty 43 Battery model. Swardman doesn't ship to Canada, and I've read reviews that the build quality doesn't compare to Allett. Thoughts? Feedback?


----------



## MasterMech

PLOmaha said:


> I had originally posted this in the Equipment forum.... as one option I was considering was switching to battery reel. Not just to get my neighbour off my back, but also because my Jacobsen PGM22 is a bit of a beast to navigate with my small yard and nooks and crannies. The Allett website quotes 86db for their Liberty 43 Battery model. Swardman doesn't ship to Canada, and I've read reviews that the build quality doesn't compare to Allett. Thoughts? Feedback?


Most of the build quality issues I've been following apply to the Edwin 2.0 and prior or the Electra. I think the Electra is still unobtanium in the US as of Late Aug 2021.

Assuming you want to stay battery, your options are something like the SunJoe, the Allett, or an electric greensmower. (They exist!)


----------



## SeanBB

I heard alletts are good...but IDK. You could go manual mcclane


----------



## Thick n Dense

PLOmaha said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with trying to be a good neighbor.....feeding into entitled self-righteous 'fragile' people only encourages them to demand more from you.
> 
> Having said that, exercise restraint as I would saying yard work at 8 and 9 PM would annoy me as well if done all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Well said
Click to expand...

But also the OP did like 3-4 passes due to over growth and mowing up thatch plus blowing plus dethatching plus I think trimming.

Any "Normie" would be annoyed with this. 
Especially since they dont understand and their yard looks like poo.

People are have the right to complain just like you have the right to ignore the complaint or make a bunch of noise all day long.

Well all gotta be courteous, if the roles were flipped with a harely or blasting loud music, you'd be just as annoyed.

People need to vent when they feel that they were wronged.... thats probably all he was doing.

The neighbor probably wasnt too cordial during the exchange, which is wrong on his part... always gotta keep a level head.


----------



## Phids

Thick n Dense said:


> Well all gotta be courteous, if the roles were flipped with a harely or blasting loud music, you'd be just as annoyed.
> 
> People need to vent when they feel that they were wronged.... thats probably all he was doing.
> 
> The neighbor probably wasnt too cordial during the exchange, which is wrong on his part... always gotta keep a level head.


I agree with that. We have to consider this from a perspective of "if the shoe were on the other foot".

Each side has a legitimate right: the right to enjoy one's home in relative peace and quiet vs. the other side's right to perform normal maintenance on the house and the yard. Once you start going beyond these is where you get problems (the guy who expects no noise to enter his house, or the guy who uses machinery on his yard excessively and doesn't care what his neighbors think).


----------



## jayhawk

Here in the 'wild' south (USA) is 730am til 6 pm....blowers are loud, seems like every day one is going near by. It's a fact of life ....close windows, go inside. After 7 pm, yeah ....most don't want hear during deep, long colloquy with brides (cough)....

Tell the little btch these do work 
https://indowwindows.com/

Dfwzoysia is spot on....

Coonhounds (big, real dogs) barking continuously annoy me but i haven't 1 thought about confrontation


----------



## Deke

The idea that some guy would come give you a hard time for doing work on your property is mind blowing to me. I regularly work on my property until after dark. Not a big issue now on five acres, but when I lived in a neighborhood I worked well past dark multiple days a week. I work full time and have two young kids. My only time to get real work done was after dinner when kids were in bed. I even bought a headlamp so I could see once it was dark and I needed to finish a project. Not once did I have anyone complain, quite opposite in fact, they would all stop by and want to know what I was doing. I would have a hard time not telling him to go pound sand.


----------



## Harts

I think working until 9pm is excessive. But this was a one time event. So no big deal.

Cutting twice a week is NOT excessive and you shouldn't be making concessions for this.

At this point, I don't think your neighbour is interested in becoming friends, so don't waste your time.

People love to complain. But you're not breaking any laws. It sucks to live beside someone you don't get along with. Trust me, I know how this feels. But you pay property taxes, just as he does. You have the right to take of your property; even if he chooses not to.

One thing to consider - although this is going to be more difficult with our main supplier in the US no longer shipping to Canada - is to get your hands on a plant growth regulator. This will allow you to cut just once every 6-8 days.

Up until I moved last December, I lived in a semi detached house. My neighbour and I were super tight and ALWAYS hung out. This went on for about 10 years until one day he snapped. I did something that I thought was harmless, but he thought otherwise. He chewed me out one afternoon and we never said one word to each other for the next 4 years.

At first, it was hard. Seeing him everyday and not wanting to upset him anymore. I was walking on egg shells, until one day I said screw it. He made his decision about me but I wasn't going to let that effect how I lived my life.

Your neighbour has chosen to take the path he did. That's on him. My advice is to not walk on egg shells. Be respectful. But take care of the house you pay for.


----------



## Allett Canada

PLOmaha said:


> I had originally posted this in the Equipment forum.... as one option I was considering was switching to battery reel. Not just to get my neighbour off my back, but also because my Jacobsen PGM22 is a bit of a beast to navigate with my small yard and nooks and crannies. The Allett website quotes 86db for their Liberty 43 Battery model. Swardman doesn't ship to Canada, and I've read reviews that the build quality doesn't compare to Allett. Thoughts? Feedback?


We have Liberty 43 and 35 in stock ready to ship. Same day if ordered before noon, next day if after. Do it for you though, not the neighbour, haha!


----------



## Chuuurles

Received this as I was drinking my coffee, somewhat triggered but lots of back story..


----------



## Amoo316

Chuuurles said:


> Woke up to this. somewhat triggered but lots of back story..


----------



## Chuuurles

Amoo316 said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up to this. somewhat triggered but lots of back story..
Click to expand...

LOL this was my first thought! Also never been a pool invite after 15 years until today 🤣


----------



## Amoo316

Chuuurles said:


> LOL this was my first thought! Also never been a pool invite after 15 years until today 🤣


Funny how that stuff works, huh? :lol:


----------



## PLOmaha

Chuuurles said:


> Received this as I was drinking my coffee, somewhat triggered but lots of back story..


Ha thanks! Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## massgrass

I'd be peeing in that pool.


----------



## SeanBB

Rev it up bb


----------



## jayhawk

Unbelievable. He really needs over-the-ear headphones for his zoom call.

Then invest in his home if he wants sound recording studio audio


----------



## Thejarrod

Having quite during every important zoom call just isn't possible. When pandemic started in March 2020 I would drive around the corner to an empty parking lot multiple times per day for call to avoid the noise our young children make. 
Then I got these. Plantronics - Voyager Focus UC https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B013F4LJTI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_0M5RA1B911A9DAY968GG
They do a tremendous job at picking up my voice and avoiding the screaming kids.


----------



## Ware

Thejarrod said:


> Having quite during every important zoom call just isn't possible. When pandemic started in March 2020 I would drive around the corner to an empty parking lot multiple times per day for call to avoid the noise our young children make.
> Then I got these. Plantronics - Voyager Focus UC https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B013F4LJTI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_0M5RA1B911A9DAY968GG
> They do a tremendous job at picking up my voice and avoiding the screaming kids.


My company issues these for our VoIP phone system. I agree it works really well. :thumbup:


----------



## Factor

Maybe the best thing is to just keep doing your thing. Until he gets really mad and calls the police. So the police can tell him you are within your rights to do anything. Better yet you call the police and ask them what are you allowed to do? Better to know the law ahead of time.

Yeah the divorce rate is way up due to covid. People actually living 24/7 with their spouses. Makes people realize they didn't really know what love is. Maybe he is just super cabin fever. Poor guy is like my wife is at the pool all day.

They for sure think you are weird and your wife is just a darling. Liking this thread..


----------

